# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  أخبار مريخية ورياضية الأحد ٢٠ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف صحف المريخية  الصادرة  اليوم الأحد 20 أكتوبر 2019م


 الزعيم ::-

جمعية هزلية. ....تزوير ومخالفات وتجاوزات وفضائح تاريخية 
(مجلس العدم الإداري ) يطلق فرية إجازة النظام الأساسي بنصاب لم يتجاوز ال(160) عضوا 
اللجنة القانونية تنسحب من الجمعية بسبب التجاوزات في الإجراءات. ....البلولة : المخالفات دونتها الشرطة 
نسبة لوضعيته المعقدة : الإجتماع تجاوز سوداكال لعدم قدرة الرد على الإنتقادات ومناقشة المقترحات 
في تظاهرة جماهيرية استثنائية : أهل الكيان الأحمر يتعهدون بالتكاتف لإنقاذ الكوكب الأحمر من الغزاة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فشل ذريع لعمومية المريخ وبلاغات تزوير ضد اعضاء مجلس المريخ

فشلت عمومية المريخ لاجازة النظام الاساسي الذي اعلن عنه بعض اعضاء المجلس يوم السبت وتمثلت النقاط التي لستندت عليها كل التنظيمات المريخية والجمهور المريخي في التزوير المتعمد من قبل اعضاء اللجنه باقحام شخصيات غير مطابقه للاسماء المسجله في كشف العضوية المستوفية الشروط مما دعى رئيس اللجنة القانونية للمريخ الاستاذ علي البلوله بالاعتراض على تلك الخطوة التي تمثل سقطة لا يغفرها لهم التاريخ خاصه انهم استعانوا بذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه نسبة لعدم حضور العدد الكافي المستوفي الشروط الا ان اعتراضه لم يشفع له ورفض اعضاء المجلس ذلك مما دعاه للخروج من تلك الجمعية والتوضيح للرأي العام وعلى تلك الادله المثبته تحركت تنظيمات المريخ واعضاء الجمعية العمومية الحقيقيين بتقديم عدة طعون وفتح بلاغات جنائية ضد اعضاء المجلس مما جعل المفوضية والاتحاد العام يرفضون مخرجاتها والانتظار لحين التاكد من تلك الادله والبت فيها .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجاح غير مسبوق لملتقي أهل المريخ

حصد ملتقى أهل المريخ الذي أقيم ظهر أمس السبت نجاحا غير مسبوق بعد أن شهد تواجد إداريين، لاعبين سابقين، إعلاميين ومشجعين ضاقت بهم صالة الغروب بالخرطوم .

 وتحدث الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم مؤكدا أن النظام الاساسي الذي وضعه المجلس يحتوي على الكثير من الثغرات ومليئ بالثقوب، ويؤسس للهيمنة على المريخ وسلطة الافراد .

وأشار إلى أن المجلس يتحدث عن الديمقراطيه وهو أبعد ما يكون عنها، ونبه إلى سلطة شداد واتحاده على المريخ، â€¬‏ولفت إلى أن على أهل المريخ أن يعملوا جاهدين لإسقاط الإتحاد .

 وأوضح أن المدير التنفيذي للنادي مدثر خيري يكرس لسلطته وأحلامه وهو لا يملك الإمكانات، وطموحه لن يستطيع تحقيقه عبر المريخ .

ومن جانبه قال نادر ابراهيم مالك إن البروف محمد جلال رئيس اللجنة القانونية أكد أن الجمعية العمومية التي قام المجلس بعقدها أمس غير قانونية وأنهم غير معنيين بها، وهو عين ما ذكره نصرالدين حميدتي واللواء عامر عبدالرحمن نواب رئيس الاتحاد .

وتابع نادر مالك بالقول “أكد الصادق مادبو أن شداد أعطى الضوء الخ لانعقاد الجمعيه بقرار فردي منه دون الرجوع للجنة القانونية”.

وفي السياق طالب عصام الحاج الأمين العام السابق لنادي المريخ من الجماهير تجديد عضويتهم، مؤكدا أن الجميع شركاء في ما يحدث للمريخ حاليا، وأشار إلى أن هناك الكثير من الأعضاء المتواجدين في الصالة يملكون عضوية وسددوا رسومها حتى 2020 وتم اسقاطها عمدا .

واعتبر الحاج أن محاربة شداد واجب كل مريخي لإسقاط الإتحاد الذي وصفه بالفشل، مبينا أن هناك جلسة ستعقد غدا في محكمة الفساد بعد أن رفعوا دعوى ضد الإتحاد وشداد .

وتقرر أن تواصل اللجنة التي تم تكوينها في ترتيب النظام الاساسي ومشاركة جميع أهل المريخ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يجيز مسودّة النظام الأساسي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن  نادي المريخ عن إجازة  مشروع النظام الأساسي في الجمعية العمومية غير  العادية التي جرت مساء اليوم”السبت” بدار النادي بنصابٍ بلغ”447â€³ عضوًا من  أصل 666.
وبحسب الموقع الرسمي للنادي فإنّ المدير التنفيذي للمريخ  مدثر خيري طرح مسودّة النظام الأساسي للاقتراح والمناقشة قبل أنّ يتم  إجازته بأغلبية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تنظيم مريخي عن عمومية النظام الأساسي: “مسرحية ويجب إبطالها
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن  تنظيم مريخاب ساس وأساس عن عدم اعترافهم بالجمعية العمومية التي جرت مساء  اليوم”السبت”،وذلك في اجتماعٍ عقد لمناقشة ملف النظام الأساسي، واصفًا ما  جرى بـالـ”مسرحية”، مؤكّدًا أنّه سيبطلها.
وبحسب بيانٍ ممهور بتوقيع   الأمين العام الوليد الرشيد أطّلع عليه”باج نيوز” فإنّ تنظيم مريخاب ساس  وأساس أكّد على رفض ما صاحب الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي بسبب  السلبيات المتمثّلة في عدم إشراف جهة مختصّة عليها، وعدم اكتمال النصاب  علاوة على سوء التنظيم.
و”السبت”، أجاز مجلس المريخ مسودّة النظام الأساسي بنصابٍ بلغ”447â€³ بحسب ما أعلن المجلس من أصل”666â€³ عضوًا
وقال  التنظيم في بيانه إنّه سيتخذّ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة من أجل إبطال  ما اسماه”مسرحية”، لتأكّيد حرصه على أهليّة وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى

 بالمستندات.... تزوير في الجمعية العمومية للنظام الأساسي بالمريخ.
 د. علي البلولة رئيس اللجنة القانونية : انسحبنا من الجمعية بسبب تجاوزات صاحبتها.
 عصام الحاج : هدفنا إسقاط الاتحاد.. والهلال يكون لجنة التسجيلات التكميلية.
رغم عدم اكتمال النصاب .. مجلس المريخ يجيز النظام الاساسي
المريخ يؤدي مرانه الختامي بالعاصمة مساء اليوم بمشاركة سداسي المنتخب
عمر عبد الله يصل نيالا كوفد مقدمة مريخي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يستضيف سيكافا الناشئين بأبريل المقبل وتصفياتها بيونيو لنهائيات الامم الافريقية

  تقدم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بطلب إستضافة بطولة التحدي لدول شرق  ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا) للناشئين تحت (17) سنة في أبريل المقبل بالعام 2020م  بالسودان، والتي ستقام من بعدها تصفيات تصفيات أمم افريقيا لمجموعة سيكافا  إلى نهائي الأمم الافريقية في يونيو من ذات العام، وتقدم الاتحاد السوداني  بطلب مماثل للكاف عبر اتحاد سيكافا، ليستضيف المنافسة الاقليمية في أبريل  وتصفياتها في يونيو .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المنتخبات تجتمع بالجهاز الفني وتدعو لمؤتمر صحفي بالاثنين

  عقدت لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماع طارئ،  عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر امس السبت 19 سبتمبر 2019م، برئاسة الدكتور حسن  محمد عبدالله برقو؛ رئيس اللجنة، ونائبه الأستاذ إسماعيل رحمة، والأستاذ  فيصل يوسف (ود الحداد) عضو اللجنة، إلى جانب الجهازين الفني والاداري في  المنتخبات .
 وخلال الاجتماع تمت مناقشة تداعيات الخسارة أمام تنزانيا مساء الجمعة، والتي خسرها بهدفين مقابل هدف، وخسر بطاقة التأهل إلى نهائيات الشان في الكاميرون 2020م .
   وكذلك ناقش الاجتماع ترتيبات مواجهتي ساوتومي يوم 13 نوفمبر في السودان  بالجولة الأولى من تصفيات أفريقيا لكأس العالم بقطر 2022م، ومباراة جنوب  افريقيا بالجولة الثانية من ذات المنافسة في جوهانسبيرج .
 كما ناقش الاجتماع سير العمل في بقية المنتخبات عبر التقارير المقدمة من الجهاز الفني في كل منتخب على حدا .
   وقررت اللجنة عقد مؤتمر صحفي يوم الاثنين 21 أكتوبر 2019م عند الساعة  الواحدة ظهراً في مكاتب الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني من أجل التنوير بكل  القرارات المتخذة، والاجابة على كل الاسئلة بكامل الشفافية، حول تداعيات  الخروج من تصفيات الشان، وقادم الاستحقاقات في تصفيات الكان وكأس العالم .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*د. علي البلولة رئيس اللجنة القانونية: انسحبنا من الجمعية بسبب التجاوزات التي حدثت ليها

  أكد الدكتور علي البلولة، رئيس اللجنة القانونية بنادي المريخ أن أعضاء  لجنته انسحبوا من الجمعية العمومية التي تجري في إستاد المريخ حالياً بسبب  احتجاجهم على التجاوزات المريعة وحالات التزوير التي صاحبتها، بالإضافة إلى  عدم اكتمال النصاب القانوني للجمعية، وقال البلولة سجلنا اعتراضنا على  التجاوزات بعد أن ضبطت الشرطة عدد من حالات التزوير التي تم بموجبها إدخال  أشخاص ببطاقات لا تخصهم وطلب ممثل اللجنة  الأستاذ إبراهيم فتح الرحمن التأكد من عدد الحاضرين قبل بدء أعمال الجمعية  لكن عضو المجلس علي أسد رفض السماح له بالحديث مما دفعه إلى الانسحاب من  القاعة، وأعلن د. البلولة تبرؤ اللجنة القانونية من المهزلة التي تمت في  إستاد المريخ وقال إنهم لا يتشرفون بها ولا يعترفون بما نتج عنها، من جهته  أكد عضو اللجنة القانونية الأستاذ إبراهيم فتح الرحمن أنه انسحب من الجمعية  بعد أن أشرف على تدوين الطعون بنفسه، وفوجئ بإعلان إجازة النظام الأساسي  قبل البت في الطعون.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**في السلك ..* 

 *بابكر سلك*
 *العمومية والقاضية الفنية*
  *ملت الجماهير مباراة الملاكمة بين انصار اجازة النظام الاساسي واصحاب الحنين لعهد تدخلات المرحوم الطرف الثالث
 *اليوم جولة جديدة وهامة
 *وحتي لا يمل الملل نفسه من مللنا
 *نتمناها الجولة الاخيرة التي تعلن الفائز بالضربة القاضية الفنية
 *واهمس في اذن اعداء المجلس واحباب المؤتمر الوطني(اللهم اغفر له ان كان مسيئا)
 *اهمس في اضنينهم جوووووة
 *ان تأجيل اجازة النظام الاساسي هو اطالة لعمر مجلس حاربوه قبل ان يقفل باب الانتخاب
 *فان كانوا جادين فعلا في انهاء ولاية هذا المجلس
 *عليهم بالاسهام لاجازة النظام الاساسي والاسراع
 *واقرصهم في طرف اضنينهم قائلا
 *سواء تمت اجازة النظام الاساسي ام لم تتم
 *عودة لتدخل الطرف التالت مستحيلة
 *والنظام الاساسي ليس بقرآن غير قابل للتغيير
 *بقبل التغيير شريطة ان لايتعارض مع موجهات الفيفا
 *واهم تلك الموجهات هو عدم السماح للطرف التالت بحشر انفه في شان النادي
 *مفوضية نهي بالكل باجا
 *وزيري عين لي وانا ابسم ليك نهي نهي نهي
 *اما طيبة الذكر امانة الشباب
 *لو جات سيرتها الفيفا بتوديكم لاهاي
 *تبقي حرب عرقلة النظام الاساسي ماهي الا داحس ندامة علي العهد البائد وغبراء الحاكمية والحق في التطور والتقدم
 *والمريخ ناد كبير بي جرجير وبدون جرجير
 *وبمناسبة المؤتمر الوطني
 *تجدني مستغربا من مواقف منسوبيه بعد ثورة منسوبينا
 *منسوبيه يقولوا ليك لازم نحارب الاتحاد العام لانو جابو المؤتمر الوطني
 *ونفس من يقول ذاك هو مؤتمر وطني جاهر بها يوما ما علنا وعضو محترم فيه وعضو لجنة تنمية وتتطوير مدينة من اعرق مدن السودان مثلا
 *زول بكل هذه الصفات يجيك ينتقد ليك المؤتمر الوطني ويطالب بحرب الاتحاد الجابو المؤتمر الوطني
 *والغريبة ده حال غالبية اعضاء المؤتمر الوطني بعد ثورتنا دي مابتقدرها
 *ياخ ردوا للمؤتمر الوطني جزء من جمايلو عليكم وترحموا عليه
 *فذكر محاسن الموتي مطلوب ومندوب ومستحب بل واجب ديني واخلاقي وانساني
 *المهم
 *الليلة الجولة الاخيرة
 *فلا تفوتك الضربة القاضية
 *لانها ستنقل المريخ من رحاب الطرف التالت والمحسوبية
 *الي فضاءات الحوكمة والديمقراطية وحكم الشعب
 *فمن كان يريد ذلك نتوقعه حضورا انيقا
 *ومن كان لايريد ذلك
 *نتوقع حضوره للاسراع باجل المجلس
 *ومن كان مغيبا
 *نتوقعه من بدري عشان يفهم الحاصل شنو
 *فلقد انتهي زمن العضوية بالراس
 *واشرق عهد العضوية ام راس
 *العضوية الفاهمة صاحبة العقل الذي يميز
 *العضوية التي لا تساق كالانعام
 *ولا تردد عبارات لاتفهمها
 *ولا تتبني مواقف الآخرين عن جهالة
 *المهم
 *في البلد دي لو بقيت رئيس بطلبوك
 *رئيس المؤتمر الوطني طلبوه في الجنائية يامان
 *رئيس المريخ قالوا طالبنوا العرب
 *ورئيس الهلال قالوا والعهده علي الراوي طالبنوا الامريكان
 *لذا
 *اختي البايرة
 *ابقي رئيسة
 *ان شاء الله رئيسة لجنة شعبية
 *شعبية وييييين؟
 *اه وييين يا
 *ابقي رئيسة لجنة مقاومة
 *صدقيني بطلبوك
 *وتتفكفكي من البورة
 *وطلبوك ولا جوك جوك
 *عريس ان شاء الله لو ساعي
 *يجيب الشيلة قطاعي
 *بس هو يجي
 *عريس ان شاء الله لو احوص
 *يسك العجلة قايلة بص
 *بس هو يجي
 *عريس ان شاء الله لو ككو
 *يجي في الحفلة ام..ام اي حاجة
 *ان شاء الله ام فتفت
 *بس هو يجي
 *ايها الناس
 *اجازة النظام الاساسي شئ اساسي
 *والعندو وجهة نظر فيهو ما ما مشكلة
 *خلونا نجيزوا ونعدلوا في عهد المجلس الجديد
 *بس نخطوا للامام وبعدين نعدل
 *نمتلك البيت وبعدين نعمل اضافاتنا ان اردنا
 *لكن معارضة امتلاك البيت لن تجدي
 *ففهم الغرفة دي ضيقة ما مبرر لترك البيت
 *ممكن تتوسع مستقبلا
 *والغرفة الواسعة ممكن تتوسع برضو
 *ولعل اغلب الاحتجاجات علي المطبخ
 *المطبخ الامريكي جميل وانيق وعملي
 *ماعارف الطباخين التقليديين مابنوا ليه
 *ايها الناس ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *اها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *كان شفت يا والينا
 *حمامة السلام بترفرف علينا
 *والمباحثات مع قطاع الشمال تجري وسط امانينا
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال نظام نجيزو ليك ثورة وبورة نفكفكها ليك ثورة بس حاول ماتغيب
 والي لقاء
 سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • مايوركا يوقف مسيرة تألق ريال مدريد بالدوري بفوز مفاجئ
 • برشلونة يتصدر الليغا بثلاثية في إيبار
 • أتلتيكو مدريد يُهدر الفوز أمام فالنسيا .. وخيتافي يلصق ليجانيس بقاع الليجا
 • تشيلسي يتجنب التعثر أمام نيوكاسل .. وليستر سيتي يفوز على بيرنلي
 • مانشستر سيتي يهزم كريستال ويعود لدرب الانتصارات
 • هدف متأخر ينقذ توتنهام من السقوط أمام واتفورد
 • يوفنتوس يفلت من فخ بولونيا .. ولاتسيو يحقق عودة مذهلة أمام أتالانتا
 • ريمس يهزم مونبلييه بالدوري الفرنسي
 • أوجسبورج يصدم بايرن ميونخ في الوقت القاتل
 • دورتموند ينجو من مفاجآت مونشنجلادباخ
 • أياكس ينفرد مؤقتًا بصدارة الدوري الهولندي
 • الشارقة يكتسح الوصل بخماسية في الدوري الإماراتي
 • شباب الأهلي يهزم بني ياس.. والنصر يحقق فوزه الأول
 • الريان يكتسح قطر ويرتقي للصدارة .. والسيلية يتخطى الوكرة بثلاثية
 • الزمالك يتجاوز المقاولون بصعوبة في مباراة عنيفة
 • إلغاء مباراة في كأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي بسبب العنصرية
 • انتقام إيفرا وزلزال أولد ترافورد أبرز مشاهد ديربي إنجلترا
 • يوفنتوس يكرم رونالدو قبل مواجهة بولونيا
 • ميلان يقترب من استعادة مدافعه ماتيا كالدارا
 • مارسيلو: الليجا تغيرت كثيرًا.. وفينيسيوس يفتقر لأشياء قليلة
 • ساري: البرد منعني من معانقة ميهايلوفيتش.. وارتكبنا 4 أخطاء
 • زيدان: افتقدنا كل شيء.. والمشكلة ليست في اللاعبين
 • كورتوا: الخسارة ضد ريال مايوركا عار
 • أرخنتينوس يضيق الخناق على بوكا جونيورز بالدوري الارجنتيني
 • رسميًا: اتحاد جدة يُقيل سييرا.. ويعلن العبدلي مدربا للفريق
 • إبراهيموفيتش: أريد تكرار إنجاز مارادونا في نابولي .. ومبابي الأفضل
 • إبراهيموفيتش: مورينيو سبيشيال وان.. وجوارديولا كان يتوارى مني
 • مدير نابولي: فخورون بكلمات إبراهيموفيتش
 • كوكي: دفعنا ثمن الفرص المهدرة أمام فالنسيا
 • لينجليت: تأجيل الكلاسيكو كان القرار الأفضل
 • كونتي: الحديث عن ضم إبرا قلة احترام
 • مرتضى: لن نلعب القمة 28 أكتوبر.. والجنايني يظلم الزمالك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) ليفربول الساعة : 17:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

 * ألافيس (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو الساعة : 12:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) ريال بيتيس الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * إسبانيول (-- : --) فياريال الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) بلد الوليد الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * إشبيلية (-- : --) ليفانتي الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * ساسولو (-- : --) انتر ميلان الساعة : 12:30 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * سامبدوريا (-- : --) روما الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * بارما (-- : --) جنوى الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * ميلان (-- : --) ليتشي الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * كولن (-- : --) بادربورن الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * هوفنهايم (-- : --) شالكه الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * بوردو (-- : --) سانت إيتيان الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * موناكو (-- : --) رين الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * مارسيليا (-- : --) ستراسبورج الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 :
 * أبها (-- : --) الفيحاء الساعة : 17:25 .. القناة : KSA Sports

 * الفيصلي (-- : --) الحزم الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : KSA Sports

——————————————


——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * إيفرتون (2 : 0) وست هام يونايتد
 * أستون فيلا (2 : 1) برايتون
 * تشيلسي (1 : 0) نيوكاسل يونايتد
 * ليستر سيتي (2 : 1) بيرنلي
 * توتنهام هوتسبير (1 : 1) واتفورد
 * وولفرهامبتون (1 : 1) ساوثهامتون
 * بورنموث (0 : 0) نوريتش سيتي
 * كريستال بالاس (0 : 2) مانشستر سيتي
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (24) مانشستر سيتي (19) ليستر (17) تشيلسي (17) آرسنال (15)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * إيبار (0 : 3) برشلونة
 * أتلتيكو مدريد (1 : 1) فالنسيا
 * خيتافي (2 : 0) ليجانيس
 * ريال مايوركا (1 : 0) ريال مدريد
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (19) ريال مدريد (18) غرناطة (17) أتلتيكو (16) سوسييداد (13)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * لاتسيو (3 : 3) أتلانتا
 * نابولي (2 : 0) هيلاس فيرونا
 * يوفنتوس (2 : 1) بولونيا
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (22) انتر ميلان (18) أتلانتا (17) نابولي (16) لاتسيو (12)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * فيردر بريمن (1 : 1) هيرتا برلين
 * أوجسبورج (2 : 2) بايرن ميونيخ
 * فورتونا (1 : 0) ماينز
 * لايبزيج (1 : 1) فولفسبورج
 * يونيون برلين (2 : 0) فرايبورج
 * بوروسيا دورتموند (1 : 0) مونشنغلادباخ
 #الترتيب: مونشنغلادباخ (16) فولفسبورج (15) بايرن ميونيخ (15) دورتموند (15) لايبزيج (15)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * ليون (0 : 0) ديجون
 * ميتز (1 : 0) نانت
 * تولوز (2 : 1) ليل
 * أنجيه (0 : 1) ستاد بريست
 * ستاد ريمس (1 : 0) مونبلييه
 * نيم أولمبيك (1 : 1) أميان
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (24) نانت (19) ستاد ريمس (17) أنجيه (16) بوردو (15)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 :

 * الشباب (2 : 1) الإتفاق
 * الرائد (0 : 2) النصر
 * الوحدة (1 : 0) الاتحاد
 #الترتيب: الهلال (19) الوحدة (15) الأهلي (14) الشباب (12) الفيصلي (11)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 47 :

 * الزمالك (2 : 1) المقاولون العرب 
——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الديبة ل”باج نيوز”: نعيش عام الرمادة في وجود”عصابة” اتحاد الكرة
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قال  مدرب الشرطة القضارف السابق محمد محي الدين الديبة إنّ المنتخبات الوطنية  لن تحقّق نتائج مثالية في ظلّ وجود ما اسماها”عصابة” تدير اتحاد كرة القدم  في الوقت الراهن، مؤكّدًا أنّ السودان يعيش عام الرمادة.
وأوضح الديبة في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ المستقبل مظلم، وأنّ الفشل سيكون ملازمًا ما لم يتمّ تصحيح الأوضاع داخل اتحاد الكرة.
وأضاف”  المدرب الذي يقود المنتخب السوداني زدرافكو لوغارستيش عاطل ولا يملك فكر  تدريبي وهو مجرّد”بنشرجي” منحه الحظ فرصة لتولي المهمة والإشراف على  المنتخب”.
و”الجمعة”، غادر المنتخب السوداني بطولة أمم أفريقيا  للمحليين”شان” بعد خسارته أمام تنزانيا بهدفين مقابل هدف، رغم انتصاره  ذهابًا بهدفٍ وحيد.
ويرى الديبة في حديثه لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ لجنة المنتخبات لا علاقة لها بكرة القدم، ولا تعرف”المطرة صابة وين”.
وشكّلت  هزيمة المنتخب السوداني الذي كان مرشحًا للتأهل إلى تصفيات”شان” المقرّرة  بالكاميرون صدمة كبيرة في وقتٍ كانت الآمال معقودة على المجموعة الحالية في  قيادة”صقور الجديان” للتحليق في البطولة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأندية السودانية تدعم منشور التعاقدات الشتوية


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


قال  مسئول إداري رفيع بالدوري السوداني الممتاز، إن بعض أندية البطولة تمسكت  بمنشور التسجيلات الذي صدر بعد التوافق مع رئيس اتحاد الكرة، كمال شداد.



وتواجه  بعض أندية الدوري، عقبة في التعامل مع وضع العقودات المبرمة، بعد أن قرر  اتحاد الكرة، في جمعية عمومية، إعادة العمل بنظام الموسم المتداخل انطلاقا  من موسم 2019-2020.

وبموجب تعديل خارطة الموسم، تعدل تلقائيًا العمل  بفترتي التعاقدات الصيفية والشتوية، حيث أصبحت الأولى تنطلق في مايو/آيار  بدلًا من يوليو/تموز، على أن تبدأ الفترة التالية أول ديسمبر/كانون أول.

وسمح  شداد، بالإبقاء على اللاعبين المنتهية عقودهم حسب التقويم القديم، في  كشوفات أنديتهم بعد دخولها في النظام الجديد، على أن تعوضهم الأندية  ماديًا.

وقال إبراهيم خضر عضو مجلس إدارة الأمل، في تصريح خاص ل  "بعض الأندية اجتمعت قبل أيام وتم التواصل هاتفيًا مع آخرين، وقد وافقت  الأندية على موقف كمال شداد الداعم للمنشور حول تعاقدات وتسجيلات هذا  الموسم".

يذكر أن منشور التعاقدات الجديد ينص على أن أي محترف ينتهي  عقده خلال الفترة بين أكتوبر/تشرين أول ونهاية ديسمبر/كانون أول، أي قبل  فترة التسجيلات القادمة، يجوز له اللعب مع ناديه حتى ديسمبر/كانون أول  المقبل، على أن يدفع له ناديه أجرًا ضعف المنصوص عليه في العقد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب المحليين يربك حسابات الاتحاد السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





بعثر منتخب السودان للمحليين، العديد من أوراق اتحاد الكرة، بعد الصدمة القوية التي تلقاها من تنزانيا التي فازت عليه أمس الجمعة.

وخسر  السودان أمام تنزانيا (1-2) على ستاد المريخ، في إياب تصفيات المرحلة  الأخيرة لإقليم سيكافا، المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين.

واستفاد منتخب تنزانيا من تسجيل هدفين خارج ملعبه، بعد فوز السودان ذهابًا (1-0).

وكان  الاتحاد السوداني يريد استغلال اللعب في نهائيات بطولة أمم أفريقيا  للمحليين، في تثبيت قائمة قوية وأسلوب لعب جيد يخوض به غمار تصفيات كأس  العالم 2022.



لكن خسارة صقور الجديان أمام تنزانيا،  أضاعت على اتحاد الكرة، فرصة قوية لتعديل مسار المنتخبات السودانية في  مواجهة الكرة التنزانية، التي تفوقت على السودان خلال الفترة الماضية.

وفاز  منتخب تنزانيا تحت 17 عامًا، على السودان، مرتين العام الماضي، ببطولة  إقليم سيكافا، ثم عاد وكرر الفوز في تصفيات إقليم سيكافا المؤهلة لنهائيات  أمم أفريقيا 2019.

وجاء الدور على منتخب الشباب السوداني هذا الشهر ببطولة سيكافا للشباب بأوغندا، حيث فاز عليه المنتخب التنزاني (2-1).

الصدمة  الكبرى كانت فشل منتخب المحليين أمام تنزانيا، التي تفوقت عليه عام 2009،  بفوز السودان ذهابا 2-1، ثم خسارة صقور الجديان إيابًا بنتيجة 1-3 بأم  درمان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التفاصيل الكاملة لتوقف المفاوضات بين الزولفاني ونادٍ جزائري
: باج نيوز
علم”باج نيوز” أنّ المفاوضات بين نادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري ومدرب المريخ السابق التونسي يامن الزولفاني بسبب خلافاتٍ مالية.
وتأتي الخطوة بعد مغادرة التونسي الدفة الفنية لنادي ظفار العماني مؤخرًا.
وقال   مصدر مقرّب من يامن الزولفاني لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ خطوة انتقاله لتدريب وفاق  سطيف الجزائري توقّفت بسبب عدم الوصول إلى اتفاقٍ بشأن المخصصات المالية.
وأضاف المصدر لـ”باج نيوز”النادي الجزائري عرض  على الزولفاني 12 ألف دولار كراتب شهري ولكّنه أبدى تحفظًا على ذلك”.
وبحسب  ما علم”باج نيوز” فإنّ التونسي يامن الزولفاني طالب بمبلغٍ وقدره”20â€³ ألف  دولار بجانب تعيين جهازٍ معاون، لكّن النادي الجزائري لم يبد موافقة.
وتولى  التونسي يامن الزولفاني المهمة الفنية لنادي المريخ السوداني، وتمكّن من  قيادة الفريق للتتويج بلقب الكأس، وكان قريبًا من الوصول إلى نهائي البطولة  العربية في العام الماضي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  الجمعية العمومية لتعديل النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ العظيـــم 















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يقيم الجمعية ويعلن تعديل النظام الاساسي بالاجماع




اعلن  مجلس المريخ، اجازة مشروع النظام الأساسي المقترح وذلك عقب انعقاد الجمعية  العمومية غير العادية التي تمت الدعوة لها  امس ( السبت)، واقام المجلس  الجمعية رغم تعليقها من قبل اللجنة القانونية باتحاد الكرة ومفوضية الشباب  والرياضة.
وشهدت مراسم الجمعية العمومية اعتراضات، واحتجاجات كبيرة  من قبل بعض الاعضاء الذين أكدوا بان ما جري غير صحيح وستتم مناهضته  بالقانون كما أن هناك حالات تزوير تم اثباتها من قبل الشرطة التي حضرت  لتامين اجراءات الجمعية العمومية قبل ان تنسحب.
وانسحب عضوا اللجنة  القانونية بنادي المريخ مجدي السليابي وعلي البلولة من الا شراف على  الجمعية ورشحت انباء اعتراضهم على عدم صحة الاجراءات المتبعة في قيام  الجمعية.
وقال عضو اللجنة القانونية مولانا خالد سيد أحمد في افتتاح  الجمعية العمومية  ان الكشف النهائي للاعضاء بلغ ظ¦ظ¦ظ§، مشيراً الي ان النصاب  القانوني للجمعية العمومية التي انعقدت بالامس بلغ ظ¤ظ¤ظ¦ عضوا.

وبادر   عدد من اعضاء الجمعية العمومية بتسجيل اعتراضات في محضر الجمعية العمومية  علي الاجراءات التي تمت وحالات عدم تطابق بين شخصيات مشاركة في الجمعية  واسماءها مما اعتبر شبهة تزوير.

وكان مساعد رئيس المريخ علي  اسد اكد بان ما حدث بالامس هو نجاح وامتداد للديمقراطية بالنادي مشيراً الي  ان الإجراءات التي جرت سليمة لافتا النظر الي انهم وبالرغم من قرار  الاتحاد بتعليق اجراءات الجمعية الا انهم ردوا علي ذلك بانهم يتمتعون  بالاستقلالية التامة ولا يوجد مت يمنع قيام الجمعية.
وشدد اسد بان عدم حضور المراقبين من اتحاد الكرة لا يقدح في صحة اجراءات اجازة النظام الأساسي التي تمت بالامس.

وبالمقابل  قال عضو الجمعية العمومية عوض الجيد سليمان ان ما حدث بالأمس عمل غير  قانوني ولا يشرف نادي المريخ الذي من المفترض ان يتم العمل فيه بصورة  موسسية خاصة فيما يتعلق باعمال الجمعية العمومية التي شهدت العديد من  الأخطاء ولم تحدث فيها استقلالية تامة حسب القوانين كما ان الجهة التي  اشرفت عليها لا تتمتع بالحيادية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بالأكاديمية ويغادر صباح الاثنين الي نيالا
 .
 .
 اجري فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مرانا في السابعة من مساء السبت علي ملعب  أكاديمية كرة القدم بالخرطوم بحضور17 لاعبا وذلك في إطار الاعداد لمواجهة  حي الوادي نيالا في الدوري الممتاز وشهد المران عودة الثنائي عماد الصيني  والسماني الصاوي وأربعة من فريق الشباب واشرف على المران المدير الفني  الجزائري آيت عبدالملك وطاقمه المعاون المكون من المدرب العام جمال ابوعنجة  وحامد بريمة مدرب الحراس وصلاح خليل مسؤول العلاج الطبيعي ...
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*446 عضوا نصابها القانوني ب أغلبية ساحقة إجازة النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاسواء فى تاريخ المريخ .. مسرحية الجمعيه
 .
 .
 شهد نادي  المريخ فصول أسوأ مسرحيه يمكن مشاهدتها وهذه المسرحيه من تأليف وسيناريو  الفاشل مدثر خيري وبطولة ملك التفاح علي أسد والزنطور مادبو شاركهم في  التمثيل كومبارس ضخم من صبيه لايعرفون شيئا عن أدب وقيم وموروثات نادي  المريخ فكان صراخهم وإنفعالاتهم الصبيانيه أسوأ فصول هذه المسرحيه التي  شهدت تزويرا في توزيع بطاقات الدخول على من ليس لهم علاقة بنادي المريخ من  قريب أو بعيد بالإضافه للتزوير الأكبر في تحديد عدد الحضور من خلال كشف  يحوي على توقيعات وهميه زعم مادبو وصحبه  أسد وعرابهم خيري بأنها لأعضاء يحق لهم التصويت وبرروا عدم وجودهم داخل  القاعه بذهابهم للصلاه وعدم عودتهم مرة آخرى مما دفع قائد الشرطه الذي حضر  بقواته للتأمين بأن ينسحب بعد أن أوضح لأعضاء مجلس الفشل بأن كل إجراءاتهم  غير سليمه وغير قانونيه نسبة للتزوير الحادث ولعدم وجود أي إشراف من قبل  المفوضيه أو الإتحاد العام أو اللجنه القانونيه لنادي المريخ وعلى الرغم من  ذلك واصل أعضاء مجلس الفشل في عرض مسرحيتهم سيئة الإخراج التي لم و لن تجد  تصفيقا إلا منهم وحتما سترفض نتائج هذه المهزله من شعب المريخ ولن يجد  نظامهم الأساسي المجاز زورا وبهتانا أي إعتراف من جهةالإختصاص سواء أكانت  هذه الجهه هي المفوضيه أو الإتحاد العام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاحمر يعود لملعبه ويتدرب مساء اليوم  الأحد
 .
 .
 قرر الحهاز الفني لنادي المريخ ان يستمر البرنامج الإعداي لمواجهة حي  الوادي نيالا في الدوري الممتاز حيث يؤدي المريخ مرانا بالقلعه الحمراء في  السادسه والنصف من مساء الأحد وذلك قبل ساعات من موعد المغادرة الي  نيالا.هذا وسينخرط اللاعبون في معسكر مغلق عقب المران









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجمعية العمومية غير العادية لإجازة مشروع النظام الاساسي



















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوعنجة: مهمتنا في نيالا والفاشر لن تكون سهلة
 .
 .
 أقر الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة المدرب العام للمريخ بالصعوبات التي تنتظر فريقه  في مبارياته الثلاث المقبلة خارج ملعبه أمام حي الوادي باستاد نيالا  والهلال والمريخ باستاد الفاشر ضمن مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن تلك  المباريات لن تكون سهلة لفريقه لكنهم في نفس الوقت يثقون في عناصرهم وفي  قدرتهم على تقديم أفضل مالديهم في مباريات نيالا والفاشر وحتى يتمكن الفريق  من حصد النقاط التسع من تلك المباريات والانفراد بصدارة مسابقة الدوري  الممتاز.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضياء الدين يدعم وسط المريخ في مباريات الفاشر ونيالا
 .
 .
 أصبح ضياء الدين محجوب لاعب وسط المريخ جاهزاً للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية مع  فريقه بعد أن أكمل برنامج التأهيل الذي نفذه في الفترة الماضية وانخرط  اللاعب في التدريبات الجماعية مع زملائه ليصبح ضمن خيارات الجهاز الفني  للفريق في مبارياته المهمة التي تنتظره بنيالا أمام حي الوادي والفاشر أمام  الهلال والمريخ على التوالي وكان ضياء قدم نفسه بشكل جيد في التمارين  السابقة للمريخ واتضح أنه يرغب في العودة بشكل أفضل وتعويض الجماهير فترة  غيابه الطويلة عن المشاركة بعد الإصابة التي تعرض لها في الموسم الماضي على  مستوى الرباط الصليبي خلال مباراة الفريق مع النجم الساحلي بسوسة ضمن ذهاب  نصف نهائي البطولة العربية









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم فى الساحة 
 مأمون أبو شيبة
 انشغلوا بكورة النسوان فانهارت كورة الرجال!
 .
 .
 * عندما فاز منتخبنا الوطني على تشاد في عقر دارها 3/1 شعر الجميع بالفخر  وجاءوا إلى مباراة الإياب بأمدرمان ومعهم شباب الثورة كي يحتفلوا بفوز كاسح  للسودان على تشاد كاستهلالية طيبة لعهد ثورة 19 ديسمبر.

 * لكن  للأسف الشديد خيب المنتخب آمال الحشود التي ضاقت بها جنبات استاد المريخ،  بالفشل في الفوز على المنتخب التشادي واكتفى الجميع بفرحة التأهل الماسخ!
  * حدث ذلك بسبب التقديرات الفنية الخاطئة للاتحاد السوداني الذي يديره  ويهيمن عليه بالكامل الديكتاتور شداد مدعي العلم والمعرفة والشطارة في  إدارة كرة القدم.. رغم أنه لم يحقق أي انجازات للكرة السودانية على مدى نصف  قرن من الزمان سوي إضاعته لمنصب رئاسة الاتحاد الأفريقي من السودان بعد  تآمره التاريخي على ابن السودان البار الدكتور عبدالحليم محمد الذي ترأس  الكاف عدة دورات أبان العصر الذهبي للكرة السودانية وفوزنا ببطولة الأمم  الأفريقية.
 * شداد الذي ظل يخدع أهل الرياضة في السودان بأنه العارف  والعالم الأوحد بكرة القدم لم يعرف عنه أصحاب العقول السليمة المجردة إلا  الحقد والعنهجية والتكبر والإزدراء والسخرية من الرياضيين..
 * شداد  لا يسمع النصائح ولا يعمل بالمقترحات الهادفة إذا تعارضت مع أفكاره  وقراراته لأنه يعتقد أنه العارف والعالم الأوحد في السودان ومن هم دونه  ليسوا إلا جهلة وأغبياء ورعاع!
 * وشداد لا يعرف إلا قرارات التشفي  وتصفية الحسابات مع خصومه ومعارضيه.. ويتخذ من القرارات ما يشبع نفسه  الحقودة ولن يهمه في ذلك مصلحة الوطن والمصلحة العامة.. وفي سبيل ارضاء  نفسه الحقودة فلتذهب الكرة السودانية إلى الجحيم..
 * وما يحدث اليوم  للكرة السودانية إلا نتاج سياسات وقرارات شداد التي تركز على التشفي  وتصفية الحسابات واشباع رغباته ونوازعه الشحصية دون أي اكتراث للمصلحة  العامة ومصلحة كرة القدم في السودان..
 * شداد طرد العديد من مدربي  أنديتنا الأجانب لأنهم ينتقدون نظام إدارة الكرة في السودان.. وظل يجلب  لمنتخباتنا أفشل مدربي العالم المغمورين مثل البولندي وازاريك الذي نال لقب  (هزايميك).. والقبرصي قسطنطين الذي دخل في اشتباكات وعراك بالأيدي مع  اللاعبين بعد أن حرشه شداد على لاعبي المنتخب (خاصة إذا كانوا من لاعبي  نادي المريخ)!.. واخيراً المدرب الحالي لوغاروسيتش عاشق الفنادق والليالي  الملاح..
 * كلما يتعرض هؤلاء المدربون الفاشلون للنقد يزداد شداد تمسكاً بهم نكاية في المنتقدين والنتيجة هذه النتائج المخيبة للسودان..
  * شداد الذي مكث نصف قرن من الزمان على سدة الكرة بالسودان لم يقدم أي شيء  للكرة السودانية بل جعلها تتأخر وتتراجع كثيراً بعد أن كانت في مصاف الدول  الأفريقية المتقدمة في كرة القدم مثل دول شمال أفريقيا ودول غرب القارة  السمراء أبان عهد الدكتور عبدالحليم محمد..
 * شداد المفترض تطويره  للكرة السودانية ومستوى اللاعب السوداني نجده الرجل الوحيد في السودان الذي  يسخر من الكرة السودانية واللاعبين والمدربين السودانيين بعباراته  الشهيرة:
 * (اللاعب السوداني ضعيف الجينات ومستودع أمراض)..!!
 * ( المريخ فاز بكأس أفريقيا بالصدفة)..!!
 * (المدربين السودانيين فاشلين وقارضهم الصدأ)..!!
 * (هو الرجال قادرين يشوتوا الكورة عشان ينتقدوا كورة السيدات؟!)..!!
  * طيب يا بروفسير إذا كان لاعبونا ومدربونا فاشلين، وأنديتنا فاشلة لا  تحقق بطولات قارية إلا بالصدفة.. انت قاعد خمسين سنة بتسوي في شنو؟!
  * كنت أود الكتابة قبل مباراة الإياب مع تنزانيا وأقول إن هزيمتنا على  أرضنا غير مستبعدة رغم فوزنا في تنزانيا.. مستنداً على نتيجة الإياب  المخيبة مع تشاد.. ولكن ظروف ومشغوليات أسرسة منعتني من الكتابة..
 * اتحاد متخبط يديره ديكتاتور متسلط وعنهجي لن ننتظر منه خيراً للكرة السودانية..
  * اتحاد انشغل تماماً بكورة النسوان من أجل الحصول على دولارات الفيفا  ولدرجة سخرية رئيسه من كورة الرجال (هم قادرين يشوتوا الكورة؟) هل يعقل أن  تحقق منتخباتنا انتصارات في عهده؟!
 * اتحاد يسخر كل جهوده ولجانه من  أجل إعدام اللاعب الخبرة والأكثر سطوعاً في المباريات الدولية بكري  المدينة.. ويحرص على اضعاف منتخباتنا من أجل التشفي وتصفية الأحقاد وارضاء  مشجعي الهلال في الاتحاد هل سنحقق نجاحات معه..
 * مدرب المنتخب الذي  شاهد بكري المدينة يصول ويجول في المباريات الدولية مع المريخ طالب بضم  بكري للمنتخب مع رفع العقوبة عنه.. والاكتفاء بتوقفه ثلاثة أشهر و7 مباريات  خاضها فريقه في بطولة النخبة.. ولكن شداد بالطبع استهجن طلب المدرب بعد أن  أعلن من قبل بأن بكري لن يلعب للمنتخب وهو على قيد الحياة!!
 * يا حليل أسامة عطا المنان حلال المشاكل والذي كان يقدم المصلحة العامة ومصلحة الوطن على كل شيء..
  * إن الله ابتلانا بالديكتاتور شداد وقراراته وسياساته المبنية على  الأحقاد والتشفي وتصفية الحسابات الشخصية.. وكان الله في عون الكرة  السودانية..
 * فشل منتخب الصغار (قمر 14) فشلاً ذريعاً.. ولم يحقق  منتخب الشباب شيئاً، وسقط الأولمبي بهزيمة تاريخية في نيجيريا.. وهاهو  منتخب الكبار يسقط بصورة دراماتيكبة..
 * جربوا كورة النسوان البشوتن احسن من الرجال كما قال شداد.. يمكن يجيبن لينا كاس!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصيني يعود اليوم للكتيبة الحمراء 
 .
 .
 بعد أن أكمل الراحة التي منحها له الطاقم الطبي بقيادة الدكتور محمد كمال  وأبرسي وانتهت يوم أمس الجمعة، يعود مدافع الفرقة الحمراء عماد الصيني إلى  التدريبات مع المجموعة اعتبارًا من تدريب اليوم السبت بأكاديمية تقانة كرة  القد بالخرطوم 2، وكان الصيني اشتكى من إصابة في تدريب المريخ الذي أقيم  بملعب إستاد الجريف الأسبوع الماضي وتم اجراء فحوصات له ومنحه راحة لمدة 72  ساعة، وينتظر أن ينفذ عماد تدريبات خاصة في مران اليوم ومن ثم الانضمام  لبقية زملائه في التدريبات الجماعية وتأكد مغادرة اللاعب مع البعثة إلى  ولايتي جنوب وشمال دارفور.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مارين قوية لحراس عرين الاحمر.
 .
 .
 .أخضع الأسطورة حامد بريمة الثنائي منجد النيل ومحمد مصطفى إلى تدريبات  متنوعة ومختلفة في التدريب الصباحي تمثلت في كيفية إجادة التعامل مع الكرات  العكسية والتسديدات من مختلف المواقع والخروج لإبعاد الهجمات وكان التنافس  واضحًا بين منجد ومحمد وظهروا بمستوى رفيع للغاية في التمارين التي طلبها  منهم حارس المريخ الأسبق حامد بريمة الذي تحدث مع الحراس كثيرًا وقدم لهم  جملة من النصائح الإيجابية والتي انعكست بصورة إيجابية على أداء الحراس في  الفترة الأخيرة، ومحاولة الاستفادة القصوى من الإمكانيات الكبيرة للحارس  الدولي )بريمة(.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط حضور لافت
 الجمعية العمومية للمريخ تجييز النظام الأساسي
 .
 .
 أجازت الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ النظام الأساسي للنادي وسط حضور لافت  لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية التي أنعقدت مساء اليوم بدار نادي المريخ  بأمدرمان، وقد أستهلت الجمعية بإعلان اللجنة القانونية للنادي إكتمال  النصاب بحضود عدد 447 عضوا من مجموع 660 وقد قام بعدها الدكتور مدثر خيري  بطرح المسودة للإقتراح والمناقشة وبعد إكمال طرح المسودة فتح باب النقاش  وقد ثنى الأستاذ عبدالوهاب الرضى عضو الجمعية على إجازة النظام الأساسي وقد  أثنى على مقترحه من قبل أكثر من عضو لتقدم بعد ذلك إقتراحات عدد من  الأعضاء حول بعض المواد ليقفل بعدها باب النقاش بالتصويت برفع الأيدي على  إجازة النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجوم المنتخب يشاركون اليوم مع الفرقة المريخية 
 .
 .
 يعود سداسي المريخ بالمنتخب الوطني الأول بقيادة الحارس علي عبدالله  أبوعشرين وأمير كمال وأحمد آدم بيبو ومحمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب وأحمد حامد  التش، إلى المشاركة في التدريبات الجماعية مع المجموعة بصورة طبيعية  اعتبارًا من مران اليوم الأحد والذي يجريه الفريق في الفترة المسائية وذلك  بعد أن قرر الجهاز الفني إراحة السداسي من مران اليوم ومتابعته من الخارج  وذلك بعد مشاركتهم المستمرة مع المنتخب في التمارين السابقة والمباراة التي  لعبت مساءأمس مع تنزانيا بإستاد المريخ، وسيغادر اللاعبون مع البعثة  المتوجهة لنيالا والفاشر يوم بعد غد الاثنين.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيلسون يستلم جوازه خلال 48 ساعة

  أوضح مدير الكرة بالمريخ أنس نصر الدين أنه ظل متواصلًا بصورة يومية مع  لاعب الفريق الغاني نيسلون لازغيلا المتواجد ببلاده منذ أكثر من ثلاثة  أسابيع وذلك من أجل أن يعود إلى السودان والانضمام لتحضيرات فريق الكرة،  حيث أكد أنس نصر الدين أن لازغيلا أخطره باستلام جوازه الجديد في خلال 48  ساعة وبعد ذلك إرسال تذاكر السفر للاعب حتى يعود إلى العاصمة الخرطوم  ومواصلة مشواره مع الفرقة الحمراء، وطمأن مدير الكرة الشاب بالنادي كل  الجماهير والمتابعين بأن نيسلون سيكون في البلاد خلال الأسبوع الحالي  لمواصلة مشواره مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماماني يشارك بقوة مع الكتيبة الحمراء 
 .
 .
 عاد لاعب المحور المحترف النيجري ماماني رحماني من بلاده وانضم مباشرة إلى  تحضيرات الفريق استعدادًا للمرحلة المقبلة وذلك بعد فراغه من المشاركة مع  منتخب بلاده في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة إلى نهائيات بطولة الأمم  الأفريقية للمحليين )الشأن(، وقدم ماماني أداءً جيدًا في التدريب الذي شارك  فيه أمس الأول بنادي كافوري، إلى جانب مران أمس الصباحي بإستاد الصحافة  غرب وظهر بلياقة بدنية عالية ونفذ كل التمارين التي وضعها الطاقم الفني  بقيادة الجزائري آيت عبد الملك بطريقة متميزةللغاية، مؤكدًا جاهزيته  الكاملة للمشاركة مع الفريق في مباريات الدوري الممتاز المقبلة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في تجمع المريخاب امس السبت.. 
 مزمل ابو القاسم يطلق لقب (الشليق) علي مدثر خيري
 .
 .
 حصد ملتقى أهل المريخ الذي أقيم ظهر امس السبت نجاحا غير مسبوق بعد أن شهد  تواجد إداريين، لاعبين سابقين، إعلاميين ومشجعين ضاقت بهم صالة الغروب  بالخرطوم،

 قال الدكتور مزمل أبو  القاسم إن دستور المريخ ونظامه الأساسي الذي يرغب المجلس تمريره تجاوز كل  الحضور الكبير في القاعة من رموز وأقطاب وكبار الشخصيات في النادي، لافتا  إلى أن المريخ يملك شخصيات قادرة على إدارة دولة ولا يمكن أن يرهن دستوره  الأساسي ليضيف ويعدل فيه فرد مهما بلغت قدراته ناهيك عن فرد غير مؤهل وفاقد  للقدرات، مبيناً أن المسودة أعدّها فرد يطيب لي أن أطلق عليه (الشليق).
  ونبه مزمل إلى أن المسودة التي يرغب المجلس في تطبيقها تحوي فضائح وسقطات،  مبيناً أن تسعين بالمائة من مواد المسودة مأخوذة من النظام الأساسي لإتحاد  الكرة بكل ما يحويه من ثغرات، بل ومأخوذة على طريقة القص واللصق. وقدم  الدكتور مزمل شرحاً تفصيلياً واضحاً ونماذج لكل الثغرات التي حوتها مسودة  النظام الأساسي التي يرغب المجلس تمريرها.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضبطت العديد من حالات التزوير في عمومية المريخ امس
 .
 .
 قال رئيس اللجنة القانونية للنادي المريخ مولانا علي البلولة ان الشرطة  ضبطت عدد كبير من حالات التزوير في جمعية المريخ العمومية التي أجريت امس  وقال البلولة ان عدد من الأعضاء تم دخولهم للجمعية عن طريق بطاقات أشخاص  آخرين وكشف عن أن العضو ابراهيم فتح الله سجل اعتراض على ذلك لكن الأمين  العام للمريخ علي أسد رفض منحه فرصه وأعتبر البلولة ان ما حدث شيء غريب  وعجيب









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قيادات مريخية بمجلس المريخ السابق تطالب باسقاط المجلس الحالي
 .
 .
 عقدت قيادات مريخية سابقة عملت في المجلس الذي كان يقوده رئيس المريخ  السابق جمال الوالي بجانب بعضا من الاقطاب اجتماعا في صالة الغروب وخرج  الاجتماع باسقاط المجلس الحالي بجانب مناهضة الجمعية العمومية والطعن فيها  الى المفوضية باعتبار انها المسئولة عن نادي المريخ ويجدر ذكره ان الاتحاد  السوداني كان قد فاجأ الرياضيين بقرار بموافقته على اقامة الجمعية العمومية  لنادي المريخ عصر امس السبت









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ  تغادر فجر الإثنين الى نيالا 
 .
 .
 من المقرر ان  تغادر في السادسه من صباح الإثنين 21/9/2019 بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ  متوجهة الي مدينة نيالا وذلك لمواجهة حي الوادي نيالا في الدوري الممتاز في  المباراة المقررة عصر الثلاثاء المقبل ويترلس البعثة امبن المال الصادق  مادبو وتضم عضو مجلس الإدارة ونائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي هيثم الرشيد بجانب  مديرالكرة انس نصر الدين والجهاز الفني والطبي و22لاعبا وستحل البعثة بفندق  المعلم وكان عضو المجلس عمر محمد عبدالله قد سبق البعثة الي نيالا وأكمل  إجراءات حجز الفندق وملعب التدريبات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو

 الصراخ لا يصنع التغيير



  *كاذب من يقول ان جمعية إجازة النظام الأساسى لنادى المريخ بالأمس كانت  مثالية.وكاذب من يجزم أن جمعية الأمس كانت خالية من التجاوزات 
 *نعم  نجح مجلس المريخ بالأمس فى إجازة النظام الأساسى للنادى بعد مخاض عنيف وبعد  صراعات كثيرة استمرت فترة طويلة من الزمن قبل أن تختتم بالأمس عبر جمعية  لم تخلو من الصراعات والمشاكل. ولكن ماذا بعد كل هذا؟ 
 *ما حدث بالأمس  يوضح الحالة المتأخره التى أصبحت عليها الأمور داخل نادى المريخ. تناحر  وتنافر وصراعات ما بين أهل الأحمر وأفتعال للصراعات والمشاكل بصورة غير  مسبوقه
 *حتى كبار المريخ وللأسف الشديد أصبحوا جزء أصيل من هذه  الصراعات بدلا من أن يكونوا أصحاب مبادرات لرأب الصدع واحتواء الصراعات  المتفشيه داخل النادى
 *أصبحت عبارات التهديد والوعيد هى العلامة الأبرز  لكل التجمعات الحمراء حتى أصبح الاعتقاد السائد أن نادى المريخ سيصبح  منطقة عمليات وتفجيرات فى القريب العاجل
 *للأسف الشديد تخلى أهل المريخ عن دورهم فى محاربة تدمير النادى بالطرق القانونية وأصبحت (لغة الغابة) هى المسيطرة على ردود الافعال
 *فشل مجلس المريخ بصورة كبيرة فى تنظيم جمعية إجازة النظام الأساسى كما  يجب. وحرم كذلك عدد من اعضاء الجمعية العمومية من القيام بدورهم فى تقرير  مصير النادى عندما استخدم عامل الزمن فى معالجة سواقط الأسماء من كشف  المستحقين لدخول جمعية الامس
 *كان على مجلس المريخ إعطاء فرصة زمنية  كافية لكل من يريد استعادة حقة للمشاركة فى الجمعية بدلا من (الكلفته) التى  حدثت على مستوى كشوفات العضوية
 *وفى المقابل نجد أن امتناع السواد  الأعظم من جمهور المريخ عن اكتساب عضوية النادى اغرى المجلس للقيام (بما  يراه مناسبا) ويمكنه من اجازة النظام الأساسى بالصورة التى يراها صحيحه
 *للأسف الشديد اهتم جمهور المريخ بالصراخ عبر السوشل ميديا. والاحتشاد فى  الصالات المكيفة وامتنع عن الحصول على السلاح الذى يحارب به اى تجاوزات  لمجالس الإدارات
 *من الطبيعى أن يجيز مجلس المريخ النظام الأساسى حتى  وإن كان يضج بالثغرات والمخالفات لايمانه التام أن جمهور المريخ لن يفعل  أكثر من الكتابة عبر قروبات الفيس بوك والواتساب وإطلاق التهديدات ثم  الخضوع للأمر الواقع وكأن شيئا لم يكن
 *وبعد اجازة النظام الأساسى  سيعمل مجلس المريخ على عقد جمعية عمومية لانتخاب مجلس جديد. وفى حال استمرت  الأمور على ما هى عليه الآن من ابتعاد لأهل المريخ. سيأتى للمريخ مجلس دون  التطلعات تزفه العضويات المستجلبة كما ظل يحدث دائما
 *الصراخ والضحيج  عبر السوشل ميديا وعبر الصالات المغلقة لن يأتى بجديد على الإطلاق. وما حدث  بالأمس أكبر دليل على صدق حديثى. لأن ما يخرج من أفواه البعض أصبح مكررا  ومحفوظا لدى أهل المريخ. و لايخرج من إطار التهديد والوعيد ومن ثم الدخول  فى ثبات شتوى طوويل
 *الحل الوحيد أمام أهل المريخ هو باب العضوية  واستعادة حقوق النادى بالقانون. وما دون ذلك من تصرفات لن يخرج من إطار  (ضياع الزمن). ومن يريد أن يواصل إتباع (عشاق الجلسات والمؤتمرات) فسيبقى  فى مكانه ابد الدهر. 
 فى السنتر
 * تبقى عضوية نادى المريخ هى  الهم الأكبر من أجل إنقاذ النادى من الدمار الذى لحق به. وحتى نعود  بالمريخ نحو الطريق الصحيح ومحاربة كل الظواهر السالبة التى ورثناها من زمن  بعيد
 *ومن يتباكون على الاستجلاب الان هم أول من استخدموه من اجل  الوصول لكراسى الإدارة. وكانوا يتباهون بعددية عضويتهم المستجلبه دون خجل  أو خوف على مستقبل المريخ
 *الكثير من المتباكين الان على سيطرة العضوية  المستجلبة على النادى (اقتسموا) كيكة مجالس السيد جمال الوالى من قبل.  وبعد أن ضمنوا الوصول لمقاعد الإدارة على أكتاف الاستجلاب تحولوا لمجرد  ديكورات تسكن جيوبهم العقارب
 *هؤلاء هم من قتلوا فى نفوس جماهير المريخ  الاحساس بأهمية العضوية. هؤلاء هم من امتصوا دماء المريخ ويريدون الان  الظهور بمظهر المهتمين لأمر الكيان
 *مؤسف أن تحاول بعض الديناصورات  العودة من جديد للواجهه مستغلة الأحداث الحالية لتنفض عن نفسها غبار الفشل  الذى ظل ملازما لكل فترات ظهورهم فى المجالس
 *ضحكت وشر البلية ما يضحك  وانا اطالع أخبار تتحدث عن رسالة بعث بها محمد جعفر قريش لمنصة صالة الغروب  يتبرأ فيها عن المشاركة فى جمعية النظام الاساسى
 *قريش الذى كان له نصيب الأسد فى كل ما يحدث الآن يريد العودة للواجهة من جديد عبر سيناريو مضحك ومحفوظ لكل من يعرف محمد جعفر قريش
 *قريش احد الديناصورات التى لا تعرف العيش بعيدا عن الأضواء يريد أن يجد  لنفسه مكانا وسط الاحداث الحالية بعد أن  تجاوزه الجميع واصبح كرت محروق  لكل أهل المريخ
 *يبدو ان قريش من خلال موقفه الأخير يبحث عن (إشادة  وتمجيد) بعد أن شبع جسده سياطا وتقريعا ليحفظ به ما تبقى من ماء وجهه. ولكن  ما درى الرجل أن الزمن قد تجاوزه بعد أن عرف الجميع حقيقة رجل يدعى  المعرفة والمؤسسية وهو ابعد ما يكون من تلك الصفات
 *كذلك لم اتمالك  نفسى من الضحك وانا ارى (صراخ وجعجعة) عصام الحاج كلما سنحت له فرصة الحديث  عن حال المريخ وهو الذى لم يقم بأقل حقوق المريخ المفروضه على كل عاشق  للاحمر الوهاج
 *من يستمع لصراخ عصام الحاج لا يمكن أن يتخيل أن الرجل  ظل يبخل بمبلغ 10جنيهات شهريا ثمن العضوية منذ أكثر من 24شهرا  وهى من أبسط  واجبات العشاق تجاه معشوقهم
 *أصبح اهتمام الرجل بإسقاط الاتحاد العام  أهم عنده من قضايا المريخ رغم عدم امتلاك النادى لآليات إسقاط الاتحاد  العام فى الوقت الحالى بسبب الصراعات التى يعانيها النادى إداريا ولم نشاهد  كذلك إسقاط الاتحاد فى كل المجالس التى عمل بها الرجل 
 *واكاد أجزم لو قدر للرجل أن يتحدث فى جنازة. لطالب جموع المعزيين بضرورة إسقاط الاتحاد العام
 *نفس الأمر ينطبق على نادر مالك الذى توقف عن سداد رسوم عضويته منذ شهر  ديسمبر من العام2018. ورغم ذلك نجده يقاتل من أجل الدخول فى كل التكوينات  المختصة بقضايا النادى 
 *من أطلق كلمة (وااااااااو) الشهيره عند معرفته  لسقف الصرف فى عهد السيد جمال ألوالى. ليس غريبا عنه أن يمتنع عن سداد  قيمة عضويته فى النادى ورغم ذلك يريد الرجل أن ينتقد إسقاط اسمه من كشوفات  العضوية
 *هل يظن الرجل أن مجرد (اجتهاده) فى قضايا المريخ يمنحه الحق  فى الظهور بكشوفات الجمعية العمومية دون تسديد الرسوم؟ لا يهمنا متى حصلت  على عضوية النادى حتى وإن كانت قبل الميلاد. مايهمنا هل انت مستوفى لشروط  دخول الجمعية العمومية ام لا؟ هنا مربط الفرس
 آخر الكلام
 صبرا جميل والله المستعان




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفــر سليمــــان
جمعية السقوط الأخلاقي! 
Hisham Abdalsamad 

· ما حدث بالأمس سقطة أخلاقية في المقام الأول، قبل أن تكون مؤامرة، وتلاعب بمقدرات وتأريخ نادي المريخ.! 544
· ما قام به على أسد ومدثر خيري ومن لف لفهمها يعتبر قمة السقوط، والإنحدار، وِإن كان ليس هناك عجباً فيما قاما به رفقة مجموعة الفشل التي تغوص في وحل لطخوا به جسد المريخ الطاهر.! 
· من سخرية القدر، أن يكون أمثال مدثر خيري وعلى أسد هم من يتحكم في مصير المريخ، والجميع يعرف قدراتهما جيداً، فهما أفضل نموذج يقدم للفشل،والإصرار عليه وتأكيد الغباء الإداري! 
· ما قاموا به لا يزعجني، وهو اشبه بطنين الذباب الذي ينتهي سريعا مع أول مبيد حشري بفعالية منتهية! 
· لن نعترف ولن يعترف أهل المريخ بما اسموه بالنظام الأساسي، لأن ما أعدوه لا يمثلون المريخ، ولا يعترف بهم في مجتمعه، فإن سألت أصغر مريخي عن أكثر شخص تبغضه سيقول لك دون شك، مدثر خيري هذا!! 
· ما حدث أوضح بجلاء أن هؤلاء الناس يبحثون عن أنفسهم في عالم المريخ الذي لم يستوعبهم في يوم كان فيه النادي يعج بالأسماء والكفاءات العالية، وكانوا يتلصصون الفرص ليظهروا في عالمه الجميل. 
· وعندما وجدوا هذه الفرصة لم يثنهم أي شيء عن إستغلالها للإستمرار وقتاً آخر، وكأنما ماتت ضمائهم ولم يعد يعنيهم ما يقوله عنهم جمهور المريخ، وحالة السخط التي تحيط بهم أينما ذهبواً 
· في كثير من مجموعات التواصل الإجتماعي مثلا ..تعرض مدثر خيري هذا لوابل من الإساءات والتجريح، ولو كان هناك إنسان طبيعي مكانه لتقدم بإستقالته فوراً ولذهب إلى بيته ونسى أن هناك شيء في العالم إسمه كرة قدم، ولكن من عجب، لم يؤثر فيه كل ذلك ولا ندري لماذا يصبر كل هذا الصبر وما وراء ذلك!! 
· تماما كعلي أسد الذي نال وعن جدارة لقب أكثر إداري مريخي يتعرض للسخرية طوال تأريخ النادي، حتى في مظهره، والأشياء الشخصية كطريقة أكله، وغير ذلك وهي أشياء والله تجعل الإنسان العادي يفر من هذا الجحيم كما يفر الصحيح من الأجرب! 
· ما سردناه في السطور الماضية إضطررنا لسرده، ليس من أجل إبرازه، أو كشي من النقد المطلوب، ولكن لنطرح السؤال، لماذا يصرون على الإستمرار وسط هذه التيارات الساخطة والتي وصلت مرحلة الدعاء عليهم!! 
· مالذي يجعل مدثر خيري الذي كشف عن قدراته المتواضعة يصر على المضي قدما في مشروع تأكد تماما أنه بعيد كل البعد عن مكانة نادي المريخ، ولماذا يصر هذا الشخص على إجازة ما أسماه تعديلات بالنظام الأساسي! 
· أنظروا بالأمس ..إنسحب أعضاء اللجنة (القانونية) من الجمعية العمومية بعد أن تأكد لهم أن هناك كثير من الممارسات الفاسدة تمت بإشراف خيري وعلى أسد، وقد رشح أن خيري لعب لعبة قذرة جداً بطباعته لعدد 450 نسخة من النظام الأساسي غير المنقح والذي عكفت عليه لجنة قانونية قدمت نسختها الأخيرة عصر أمس! 
· بل أن هناك حديث آخر عن تزوير تم في عضوية الجمعية العمومية، وأن هناك عدد كبير قد زج به إلى ساحة الجمعية، من أجل إجازة النظام الأساسي هذا كيفما أتفق، ودون أي مناقشة تذكر لمواده! 
· هذه التفاصيل والله من شأنها أن ترسل الجميع إلى منازلهم حفظا لكرامتهم التي مرغت في تراب الأسف، ولكن ما يدهش أنهم تبادلوا التهاني والإبتسامات عقد المهزلة التي نصبوا سرادقها يوم أمس! 
· صراحة أن من أتاح الفرصة لهؤلاء الناس غريبي الأطوار، هم جمهور المريخ نفسه الذي يتباكى الآن عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي، على ماوصل إليه النادي، لأنها المرة الثانية التي يفلح فيها هؤلاء الغرباء من النفاذ إلى واجهة العمل الإداري بالنادي! 
· ومبكراً جداً نقول لهم أن هؤلاء الناس أحكموا قبضتهم على النادي، وأن فرصة وصولهم لمقاعد مجلس الإدارة لفترة ثانية بات مسألة وقت ليس إلا طالما أنهم بارعون في التحايل على الجميع، مستغلين السلبية التي يتعامل بها جمهور المريخ مع ناديهم! 
· نقول للجميع جهزا أنفسكم منذ الآن لفشل آخر يأتي في أعقاب صمت قبيح لكل منسوبي النادي من رموز ومشجعين ، فالقادم أقبح وأسوأ مما كان عليه في فترة ماضية وأن ليالي المريخ السوداء ستطول! 
· حتى أهل المريخ الذي أتتهم إستفاقة متأخرة وأجتمعوا نهار أمس بصالة الغروب، نقول لهم فرطتم من قبل قمة المريخ لبغاث الطير، وأخترتم سفح الأنزواء بعيداً عنه، والتحرك الأخير أتى بعد أن أثخنت الجراح جسد المريخ الذي لم يحتمل سخف وتفاهات من أتوا في غفلة من زمان! 
· كلنا تركنا المريخ لقمة سائغة، لأمثال مدثر خيري هذا ليكون في الناهي والأمر، وهي لعمري مهزلة لم تحدث طوال تأريخ النادي، ولن تحدث إن أراد الله للمريخ أن يتعافى من هذا الأذى!! 
· بقيت كلمة أخيرة ..وهي ضرورة إدراك ما يمكن إدراكه، إن كان ذلك ممكنا، بكشف كل الممارسات الفاسدة التي دارت بالأمس، وفي مقدمتها الإتهامات بعملية التزوير التي تمت أمس، والتي إن ثبتت فإنه يجب أن يطردوا شر طرده من النادي مهما كانت العواقب.!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خمس مباريات في الدرجة الوسيطة اليوم

 صحيفة كورة سودانية الإلكترونية
رصد ومتابعة: حيدر ود القبائل 
تتواصل فعاليات دوري الدرجة الوسيطة في مرحلتها الأولى وتقام عصر اليوم (5) مواجهات في الجولة السابعة  للمجموعة وفي المجموعة الأولى يشهد ملعب الخرطوم لقاء توتي والموردة وفي نيالا يلتقي المريخ نيالا وجزيرة الفيل فيما يستقبل ملعب بورتسودان لقاء المريخ الثغر والميرغني كسلا ويشهد ملعب النهود لقاء النضال النهود والأهلي مدني فيما يلتقي مريخ السليمانية وكوبر على ملعب جبل أولياء عصرًا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

 *امير عوض*
 *جمعية تليق بهم*
 بحضور لم يتجاوز في مجمله (١٦٠) عضو فقط.. تمت فصول أسوأ سيناريو ممكن لجمعية اجازة النظام الأساسي.
  جمعية تبرأت منها اللجنة القانونية (التابعة للنادي) و مولانا علي البلولة  (رئيس اللجنة) يصرح بأن ما يحدث أمامه لن يجد الاعتراف من لجنته التي  هالها سوء ما تم التخطيط له.
 الدكتور علي البلولة، رئيس اللجنة  القانونية بنادي المريخ اكد بأن أعضاء لجنته قد انسحبوا من الجمعية  العمومية التي جرت بسبب احتجاجهم على التجاوزات المريعة و حالات التزوير  التي صاحبتها، بالإضافة إلى عدم اكتمال النصاب القانوني للجمعية.
 و  قال البلولة (سجلنا اعتراضنا على التجاوزات بعد أن ضبطت الشرطة عدد من  حالات التزوير التي تم بموجبها إدخال أشخاص ببطاقات لا تخصهم) كما ان ممثل  اللجنة الأستاذ إبراهيم فتح الرحمن كان قد طالب بالتأكد من عدد الحاضرين  قبل بدء أعمال الجمعية لكن عضو المجلس علي أسد رفض السماح له بالحديث مما  دفعه إلى الانسحاب من القاعة ايضاً.
 البلولة اعلن تبرؤ اللجنة القانونية من المهزلة التي تمت و افاد بإنهم لا يتشرفون بها و لا يعترفون بما نتج عنها.
  و الجمعية في مجملها لا تعدو سوي أن تكون ملهاة حزينة حين تصطدم بتصريحات  (حلفا) نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية و شئون الأعضاء التابعة للاتحاد العام و  الذي أفاد بأن مجلس الفشل قد خالف نص المادة (١٣) من النظام الأساسي  للاتحاد العام و أن ما سيحدث لن يعنيهم من قريب أو من بعيد بعد أن قرروا  تأجيل الجمعية و أحقية المفوضية بالاشراف عليها.
 و تبقي منقصة ملهاة  الأمس متمثلة في عدم وجود جهة اشرافية.. و عدم وجود مكان للطعون.. بل أن  الجمعية قد باشرت اجراءاتها قبل البت في الطعون وسط الصيحات المضحكة و التي  تعبر عن عموم حال الجمعية.
 و كما توقعت بالامس.. فقد فشل المجلس في  حشد النصاب (فتماهو موية) برغم الطعون التي لم تجد من يبت فيها بعد انسحاب  اللجنة القانونية الذي مثل وصمة عار في جبين من أدار هذه الجمعية المهزلة و  التي سيضعها التأريخ في باب الترف و التحف المضحكة.
 و الجمعية في مجملها.. تشبه المجلس الفاشل الذي عقدها في كل شيء.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 بدون اكتمال النصاب و وسط المغالطات و انسحاب اللجنة القانونية تمت اجازة نظام لن يجد من يعترف به وسط القاعدة المريخية.
 مسرحية سيئة الاخراج و الاعداد بطلها المجلس الفاشل.. و النتيجة مزيداً من الفشل.
 (١٦٠) عضو أضحوا (٤٤٠) بقدرة قادر و برغم أنف الواقع.
 النظام الاساسي الذي تم تقديمه ليس هو النظام الذي أعدته اللجنة القانونية بمعاونة رابطة قطر و الامارات.
 كل التعب و الضنك و سهر الليالي ضاع شمار في مرقة وسط الكلفتة التي اكتنفت كل خطوات الجمعية.
 عدة حالات تزوير تم ضبطها و توثيقها لبعض منتحلي شخصيات الاعضاء.
  مخرجات جمعية الامس لا تعنينا بقليل او كثير.. و هي لن تجد اعترافاً لا من  المفوضية و لا من اللجنة القانونية و لا من القاعدة المريخية.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 الفشل كل يوم يولد الفشل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يشارك بالشباب في سيكافا بيوغندا
#ووااوواا
 تقرر أن يشارك المنتخب الوطني السوداني الشاب لكرة القدم، في بطولة سيكافا  المقامة بيوغندا مطلع ديسمبر المقبل من العام 2019م، والتي تشارك فيها  المنتخب الأول من كل دولة، وستكون مشاركة السودان بمنتخب الشباب الذي شارك  مؤخراً في بطولة الشباب التي حاز فيها على المركز الرابع، مطعماً بعدد  محدود من عناصر الخبرة، وذلك في طريق بناء وتجهيز المنتخب الأولمبي القادم،  عقب تجاوز معظم لاعبي المنتخب السابق للسن القانونية، مع اختبار أكثر من  عنصر مرشح للمنتخب الوطني الأول .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عماد الصيني: مباريات الفاشر صعبة لكننا لن نتنازل عن النقاط التسع

  اعتبر عماد الصيني مدافع المريخ أن المباريات الثلاث التي يؤديها المريخ  بجنوب وشمال دارفور مع فرق حي الوادي وهلال ومريخ الفاشر على التوالي  بالمهمة للغاية وقال: سنلعب ثلاث مواجهات تواليًا خارج أرضنا وبعيدًا عن  جماهيرنا ولابد أن نكون قدر المسئولية في المقام الأول وتقديم مستويات  مرضية بالنسبة لنا كلاعبين ولجماهير المريخ الوفية بنيالا والمناطق  المجاورة وحتى نعوض الأنصار مرارة التعادل السلبي في آخر مباراة بالقلعة  الحمراء مع حي العرب بورتسودان وأضاف الصيني: نحترم الوادي والهلال والمريخ  كثيرًا ولكن نؤكد رغبتنا في نيل النقاط التسع وسنجتهد بكل ما نملك من أجل  أن نعود للعاصمة الخرطوم بالنقاط التسع من المباريات الثلاث.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة القانونية باتحاد الكرة تحوّل مجلس المريخ للانضباط

 قالت  مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ اللجنة القانونية باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرّرت  تحويل مجلس المريخ إلى لجنة الانضباط، على خلفية إجراء جمعية عمومية لإجازة  النظام الأساسي رغم إصدار قرارٍ مسبق بإيقافها.
 وبحسب ما علم”باج نيوز”فإنّ اللجنة القانونية رفضت الاعتراف بما تمّ في جمعية النظام الأساسي، واعتبرتها مخالفة للقانون.
 و”السبت”، أعلن نادي المريخ إجازة النظام الأساسي للنادي بنصابٍ بلغ”447â€³ من أصل”666â€³ عضوًا.

  وكان اجتماعًا لكبار المريخ قد سبق قيام الجمعية العمومية أمنّ من خلاله  الجميع على مناهضة قيامها وعدم الاعتراف للخلافات التي تسود مسودّة النظام  الأساسي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
 مزمل ابو القاسم
 رد من اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية
 .
 .
 تعقيباً على ما كتبناه في هذه المساحة حول أداء اللجنة الأولمبية  السودانية تلقينا الرد التالي من الأخ الأستاذ حسام هاشم السكرتير العام  للجنة الأولمبية وورد فيه ما يلي :
 الأخ الأستاذ مزمل ابو القاسم تحية طيبة وبعد ..
 (طالعت مقالكم الكريم في صحيفة الصدى بتاريخ 14 أكتوبر الحالي والذي جاء  تحت عنوان (الرياضة السودانية تحتضر) ووجهت فيه النقد للجنة الأولمبية  وإختزلت السبب فيها وأنت تتحدث عن تدهور النشاط بالإتحادات الرياضية وأرجو  في ردي هذا ان اوضح بعض الحقائق التي ربما غابت عنك وأنت تكتب مقالك وأتمنى  ان تتسع صفحات صحيفتكم لعرضه..
 تجد الرياضة في كل بلدان العالم  إهتماماً عظيماً من الحكومات ترعى من خلالها الشباب وتوفر لهم أساسياتها  وبنياتها التحتية وتدعم مشاركاتهم في المنافسات الدولية وإعدادهم لها وترصد  لذلك ميزانيات كبيرة مما يتيح للإتحادات الرياضية التخطيط السليم وطويل  المدى لتطوير نشاطها ونشر رياضتها وتحقيق النتائج المتميزة باسم دولها ولا  يخفى عليك كم عانت الرياضة السودانية من إهمال وهي تقبع في أدنى أولويات  الدولة أو بالأصح لم يكن لها وجود ضمن تلك الأولويات طوال ثلاثين عاماً مضت  وربما تزيد حتى أصبح العمل طارداً للكوادر الرياضية إلا ممن تعلق قلبه  برياضته ..
 اللجنة الأولمبية التي لا تتلقى اي دعم مالي مباشر من  الدولة ظلت تخصص الميزانيات لدعم نشاط الإتحادات الرياضية دعم بلا شك قد  يحافظ على إستمرارية النشاط ولكنه لن يكون سبباً في أن تنافس مصر او المغرب  او اي من الدول الإفريقية التي باتت حكوماتها تهتم بالرياضة وبالشباب فعلى  الدول يقع عبء تجهيز البنية التحتية وتأهيل ودعم الإتحادات الرياضية بينما  دور اللجنة الأولمبية في ذلك لم ينقطع عن الإتحادات يوماً..
 تحدثت عن بطولة كل الألعاب الإفريقية بالمغرب وذكرت ان السودان لم يحرز فيها اي ميدالية مقارنة بمصر التي احرزت معظم الميداليات..
 مصر التي بلغت بعثتها في هذه البطولة 500 فرد لا يمكن مقارنتها بالسودان الذي لم يبلغ عدد لاعبيه ال30 لاعباً..
 كيف يحرز السودان ميدالية وحكومته لم توفر للإتحادات ما يعينها على إعداد  منتخباتها وهل يمكن ان نتوقع نتيجة بلا إعداد وإعداد مبكر؟!..
 ساهمت  الجنة الاولمبية في إعداد بعض اللاعبين معتمدة في ذلك على دعم طلبته من  اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية بينما فشلت حكومة السودان في دع إعداد لاعب واحد  ..
 اللجنة الأولمبية ذهبت لأبعد من ذلك عندما إعتذرت الدولة بحجة ترشيد  الصرف فتحملت الأولمبية نفقات سفر الرياضيين للمغرب في بطولة لم تغب عنها  دولة إفريقية واحة , بل إن الأولمبية تكفلت بسداد قيمة إشتراكات السودان  لدى الإتحاد الإفريقي حتى لايحرم السودان من المشاركة في البطولة بعد أن  تفاجأت بأن حكومة السودان لم تلتزم بسداد إلتزاماتها الدولية..
 إجتهدت  الأولمبية في إعداد اللاعبين وفي ظرف عام واحد إبتعثت المنتخبات للمشاركة  في بطولة الألعاب الإفريقية للشباب بالجزائر وبطولة إفريقيا للشواطئ بالرأس  الأخضر وبطولة كل الألعاب الإفريقية بالمغرب بخلاف إبتعاثها للاعبين  ومدربين للتأهيل بمراكز تدريب دولية فبماذا ساهمت الدولة مع رياضييها  وشبابها في كل هذا ؟
 وهل هو واجب الأولمبية ام واجب الدولة؟!..
  إعداد المنتخبات وتوفير البنى التحتية والمشاركة في المنافسات الدولية ليس  من واجبات اللجنة الأولمبية بل من صميم واجبات الدولة والإتحادات السودانية  لن تتمكن من إحراز نتائج مرضية وهي تعاني الإهمال القاتل من حكومة  السودان..
 الصحافة سلطة وشريك في أي نجاح وليتنا قرأنا مقالاٌ يحث صاحب  الدولة على الإهتمام بالإعداد المبكر لمثل هذه البطولة قبل ان نقرأ مقالات  إنتقاد النتائج وأنت اكثر من يستشهد بمقولة إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب..
 نحن للأسف نفتقد الإعلام الرياضي وكنا نتمنى ان تنبري الأقلام لتوضيح  اهمية إهتمام الدولة بإتحاداتها ورياضييها وبنياتها التحتية كنا نتمنى ان  يتم إنتقاد مستوى الإعداد او تسليط الضوء على عدم توفير الدولة لميزانيات  للإعداد قبل إنتقاد عدم إحراز ميدالية..
 اللجنة الأولميبة لاتعتذر لأي  إتحاد يتقدم بطلب دعم لبطولات الجمهورية ودورات المدربين والحكام وتساهم في  معسكرات الإعداد للمنتخبات والمشاركات الخارجية بينما تعتذر الدولة عن كل  هذا بحجة ترشيد الصرف فمن احق بالنقد!..
 الدولة تعتذر عن سداد اشتراكات  السودان لدى الإتحادات الدولية وبعض الإتحادات تواجه قرارات بتجميد نشاط  السودان وعدم السماح لرياضييها بالمشاركة في الفعاليات والدورات الدولية  فهل سداد هذه الرسوم من واجبات الأولمبية؟!..
 حتى المنح والمعدات التي  تأتي كهدايا من الإتحادات الدولية للرياضيين تضطر اللجنة الأولمبية  السودانية أحياناً لتخليصها من الجمارك ودفع رسوم الأرضيات للدولة حرصاً  على مصلحة الإتحادات بينما لا تأبه حكومة السودان التي تتحصل الرسوم..
  إتحادات بلا مقار وبلا موظفين او مدراء تنفيذيين وتعتمد على أشخاص متطوعين  يحملون هم رياضتهم بلا مقابل في عالم اصبح يؤمن بالإحتراف في كل شيء فهل  سننتظر من الأولمبية ان تدفع مرتبات الإتحادات أيضاٌ وتوفر لهم المكاتب  وأجهزة الكمبيوتر والموظفين ليعملوا ؟!..
 تغير الوضع الآن ونحن في أعلى  درجات التفاؤل بسودان جديد تكون فيه الرياضة والرياضيين والشباب في اعلى  قائمة الأولويات وتعرف فيه الدولة واجباتها تجاههم وتحرص على الإلتزام بها  ..
 تحياتي مع كل الود.
 حسام هشام .. السكرتير العام للجنة الأولمبية السودانية..

 آخر الحقائق
  نشكر الأخ حسام على تكرمه بالتعقيب ونوجه له أسئلة بسيطة اولها يتعلق  بمسببات فشل اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية في تكوين هيئة التحكيم الرياضية  الوطنية التي اسندها إليها قانون الرياضة لعام 2016..
 هل كان تكوين الهيئة المذكورة بحاجة الى دعم مادي من الدولة؟..
 إذا كنتم غير قادرين على تسيير النشاط وتحسين المستويات بالدعم المقدم من  اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية فما الذي يدعوكم الى التمسك بمناصبكم؟..
 هل كانت الدولة ناشطة في دعم الرياضة عندما افلح إسماعيل محمد في الفوز بميدالية فضية في اولمبياد بكين؟..
 هل كان هناك دعم مادي مقدر لها عندما افلح ابوبكر كاكي في تحقيق انتصارات دولية في سباقات 400 متر عدواً؟..
 لا نسمع للجنة الأولمبية الحالية حساً ولا تعليقاً حتى على النزاعات  الرياضية التي يتغول فيها اتحاد الكرة على اندية عريقة تمتلك انشطة عديدة  ..
 لا هي حي فيدعى ولا ميت فينعى..
 نحمد الله كثيراً اننا  تناولناها بالنقد كي نسمع صوت امينها العام بعد ان اختفى رئيسها عن الساحة  الرياضية منذ انتخابه قبل اكثر من عامين ..
 لجنة لا ترى لا تسمع لا تتكلم ولا تمتلك مقومات العمل ولا الإنجاز مافائدة بقائها على قمة الهرم الرياضي في السودان؟..
 لنا عودة لنتطرق الى مايحدث للدعم المقدم من اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية للجنة الأولمبية السودانية بالتفصيل..
 تابعنا بالأمس فصول المسخرة التي تمت في ديار المريخ بجمعية عمومية هزلية  إنتهكت فيها الأخلاق الرياضية قبل النظم التي تحكم تنظيم الجمعيات العمومية  في النادي الكبير ..
 ماذا نتوقع من مجلس مخرب رئيسه منهم وقابع في سجن كوبر على ذمة قضايا تتصل بالشرف والأمانة؟..
 ماذا نتوقع ممن اصابوا المريخ بدمار شامل يصعب علاجه ؟..
 الجمعية التي انعقدت امس تفوق جمعية عبد العزيز التعاونية في قبحها وسوء تنظيمها وانتهاكها للقانون!..
 لن يكون لها اي اثر قانوني لأنها انعقدت بمخالفة واضحة لقرارين صادرين من المفوضية الولائية واللجنة القانونية لإتحاد الكرة ..
 كأن لم تكن..
 لاقيمة لها ولا معنى..
 التجاوزات التي صاحبتها ستتحول الى بلاغات جنائية ..
 تغيب عنها كل رموز النادي ورفضت اللجنة القانونية للنادي الإعتراف بشرعيتها وانسحبت منها ..
 أكدت مرة اخرى ماظللنا نكتبه بإستمرار عن ان مجلس دمار المريخ ليس مؤهلاً حتى لإدارة فريق للروابط..
 من يتشدقون بالحديث عن المؤسسية والحوكمة قبلوا بعقد جمعية إستناداً على إذن شفاهي من دكتاتور الإتحاد العام..
 آخر خبر : دمار المريخ يسير إلى إزدياد..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعقد وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية في السابعة من مساء اليوم الأحد  مؤتمرا صحفيا بوكالة السودان للأنباء (سونا) لإطلاع الرأي العام على تطورات  ملف المدينة الرياضية والخطوات التي قامت بها الوزارة في الفترة الفائتة  والتي توجت اليوم بوضع الملف كاملا وبكافة المستندات أمام النائب العام  وفتح بلاغ بنيابة مكافحة الفساد والتحقيقات المالية .. والدعوة لمختلف  وسائل الإعلام المحلية والإقليمية والدولية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجتماع طارئ لمجلس المريخ

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

علم”باج نيوز” أنّ مجلس المريخ قرّر عقد اجتماع طارئ اليوم”الأحد”، وذلك لمناقشة عديد من الأجندة المدرجة على طاولته.

وبحسب مصدر مطّلع لـ”باج نيوز” فإنّ محور جمعية النظام الأساسي يتصدّر أجندة اجتماع المجلس.

و”السبت”، أعلن نادي المريخ إجازة مسودّة النظام الأساسي بنصابٍ بلغ”447″ من أصل”666″ عضوً، لكّن اللجنة القانونية باتحاد كرة القدم أكّدت عدم اعترافها بنتيجة الجمعية العمومية، وفي المقابل حوّلت مجلس المريخ إلى لجنة الانضباط.
*

----------

